# Dossier xcode



## bob11 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
  J'ai développé une application native pour ipad et j'ai des webviews dans cette application. 
 Quand je fais glisser  mon dossier contenant mes fichiers html le dossier est bien importé  avec les sous dossier, mais par contre lorsque je compile tous les  fichiers du dossier sont extrait dans la racine du .App 
 En gros je dois à chaque fois modifier mes fichiers passer de 

```
<img src="images/monimages.jpg">
```
 à 

```
<img src="monimages.jpg">
```
 Ce qui est problématique . 
 Une idée pour pas que xcode prennent en compte le dossier ?  

Gracias


----------



## Céroce (12 Avril 2011)

Quand tu glisses le dossier images dans le projet Xcode, tu as deux options pour référencer les fichiers. Je ne sais jamais laquelle choisir, mais en prenant la bonne, dans la liste des ressources de la target tu verras apparaître tes images dans le dossier images/.

(Je sais, ce n'est pas clair, mais je n'ai pas Xcode sous le coude à cet instant).


----------



## bob11 (12 Avril 2011)

ohhh zutt comment j'ai loupé ça !!!!!! 
Merci


----------

